# Please critique my workbench plan



## snmhanson (May 23, 2011)

I am going to build my first workbench and was hoping to get some input. Right now my plans are for it to be 7' wide by 30" deep and 32-1/2" tall. I would like to make it mobile since it is going to be in the garage, but I also want to be able to "drop" it so that it doesn't sit on the wheels while I am working on it. I think I'll build the bench and then decide how to mobilize it afterwards. My plan calls for 5-3/4" x 5-1/2" legs by laminating three 2x6s together. This will facilitate a psuedo mortise and tenon construction by using sections of 2x6 for the middle laminate and leaving gaps (tenons) for the cross members (mortises) to go through.

I was hoping to use vertical grained Douglas Fir for the frame. The nice thing about the Doug Fir was that I can get it with sharp edges rather than the eased edges found on framing lumber. This would be especially nice for the legs as there wouldn't be grooves running down the leg as there would with laminating framing lumber together. Alas, I computed the cost of building the frame out of Douglas Fir and it would be north of $600 so I think I am going to have to use regular dimensional lumber which will probably be about $100. If anyone has any other recommendations on a wood to use for the frame let me know. I am hoping this will end up being a nice looking bench when I am finished and I doubt that framing lumber will help in that regard. The top will eventually be 1-1/2" maple butcher block, but I will probably initially just use mdf due to cost constraints. Taking a cue from the Rockler workbenches I drew 3/4" holes 5" on center around the permiter of the top but will probably wait on that until I am certain that I need them. I will also add a couple vices once I get it built.

I plan on this being a universal workbench used for everything from building speakers and furniture to waxing skis. I am 5'11" so I am not sure what the best height would be. Based on what I have seen, 32-33" looks about right. Please feel free to comment or make any recommendations on my design. I have attached my plans below (which came out too large and rotated to the right - sorry!).

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Your back will like a 35 1/2" tall bench. (1/2 your height)

...GEAUX KNICKS...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

The one concern I would have, is the length. Although 7' is not excessive, if you are going to use MDF, you should be sure to add enough support so that the top doesn't sag over time. You want to be sure that the center of the bench is rigid as you don't want it to bow when you apply pressure. Other than that, the plans look good. Be sure to post pictures and a build thread as you go. Would love to see it in progress. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Plans dont show bench clamps are you installing one ???


----------



## snmhanson (May 23, 2011)

Wow, just came back to double check the measurements that I put in my post and already three responses. You guys are quick...



Brink said:


> Your back will like a 35 1/2" tall bench. (1/2 your height)
> 
> ...GEAUX KNICKS...


Sounds good. I hope to develop the space below the table for tool storage eventually so I could always use the extra height.



Kenbo said:


> The one concern I would have, is the length. Although 7' is not excessive, if you are going to use MDF, you should be sure to add enough support so that the top doesn't sag over time. You want to be sure that the center of the bench is rigid as you don't want it to bow when you apply pressure. Other than that, the plans look good. Be sure to post pictures and a build thread as you go. Would love to see it in progress. :thumbsup:


I have some braces designed into the table so that the maximum span is 20". I can always add more braces if necessary. I am more concerned about the overhang which will be 4-8" depending on the location. I could also use plywood as my temporary table until I get the maple block. Just don't want to spend too much since it will be a short-term solution...

I'll try to remember to do a build thread with pics as I go.



bigcouger said:


> Plans dont show bench clamps are you installing one ???


I'm wasn't even really sure what a bench clamp is when I read your response. However, I looked them up online and they look like they should be easy to add after the fact. I am sure I will be adding several accessories to the bench once I've got it built.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

The frame and size of your bench seems close to mine (there's a vague pic somewhere towards the end of the "show us your shop" thread.) Mine is tan-oak because someone nearby brought a ton of it from CA and needed to sell it cheap. 
Just a few suggestions. You say you want it to move, but then you mention utilizing the space underneath for storage. Mine has 15 drawers built in there and they are full. So is the little hidden shelf underneath the top and above the drawers. The top is 3" oak, the legs/frame are thicker. They are full. I am not Hercules. That bench does not move. If you need your bench to be mobile then plan on some very expensive wheels and a custom-welded frame, eat a LOT of wheaties, or consider downsizing just a bit. 

For the vises - I've got one on the side and one on the end. They are much easier to install when you can see where you are drilling/routing/screwing. Especially if you go with an L-shaped tailvise that has to line up just perfectly on 3 edges. If you buy any hardware for them now, before you start building the top, then you can plan, measure, and build them along with the top and safe a lot of headache. I waited until the top was done before trying to install the tailvise. It wasn't a fun installation. 

If your first top is temporary and you have a planer to knock off the rounded edges, why not just use 2x4 glued on edge to make a nice thick top? My first bench was like that and it lasted a long time. When it got too ugly to bear I just took a router, screwed rails to both sides, and routed it smooth. I've still got the remains in my shop - chopped down considerably and now used as a "dirty" bench for working on metal or motors etc.

Any way you go, it's great when you're done because every time you build something else you get to use it and know you made it yourself.


----------



## snmhanson (May 23, 2011)

I don't think I'll have enough content for a dedicated build thread so I figured I would just post pics and description of the build here. Hope that's ok. Take note that I am not trying to make this bench an aesthetic work of art, just functional and acceptable looking for my wife. Also, FYI, I decided to make it a full 8' long rather than the 7' in my plans.

First pic is of the legs being glued up. Before gluing them I ripped 1/8" off of each side to make the edges square. Once they were glued I used my belt sander to smooth them out and then rounded the outer edges with a 1/4" roundover bit. Next two pics are of the table as it now stands. It was a bit tight getting the bottom legs through the mortise but after a bit of hammering with a rubber mallet they got to where they needed to be. I disovered the 1/2" bolts I bought to fasten the legs to the braces were too long so I used some 1/2" doweling I had instead. I may add some bolts later to ensure the structural integrity of the joints. Today I am hoping to work on the base a bit. I am also planning to put in some more bracing in the middle sections (probably every ~12"), but I mis-measured on the original bracing and ended up cutting them about 3" too short. Once the snow we are getting subsides I will run to the lumber store to get another 2x4 and the plywood and mdf for the top. Looking at the forecast though, that may not be until April...

Matt


----------



## snmhanson (May 23, 2011)

Here is my latest progress on my bench. I'm just about done enough to where I can use it. I still need to do some sort of trim around the edges to protect the mdf and I am still hoping to somehow make it mobile. Any ideas on a way to make it easy to move, but have the wheels/rollers/whatever retract when I am not moving it? At this point it isn't too heavey - I would estimate maybe 120 lbs or so. Also, I don't think my plywood/mdf top is going to be very durable and I'm sure any moisture that happens to get on it is going to sink right in. Any suggestions on a way to make a more durable top? I was thinking that the edge trim could extend above the top of the mdf by 1/8" or so and then I could float a layer of epoxy or something over the mdf. Not sure if that would make a good workbench top though. Hopefully I will be replacing this top with maple block before too long though so maybe it isn't a big deal.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh crud, you posted on the 17th and I missed it!

That is one nice looking bench, nice and solid. Hope it serves you well for years to come.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Did some ghost in the machine keep your post from showing up for two weeks? If not, sorry I missed it. 
That looks like a very solid bench. I don't think a layer of epoxy is the way to go, if you think you'll be updating to a maple top down the road, just use it and abuse it and when it gets too ugly you'll have that much more motivation to make a hardwood top.


----------



## Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't know if this is going to work from my iPad, but here is a cheap solution to your mobility issue:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...0MjWAg&usg=AFQjCNErFu98aUyWQ5ruTJ5WOeGrxXvb0g

If that doesn't work, check "retractable landing gear for your table" on YouTube. Very cheap but not terribly attractive solution.

Also, very nice looking workbench there.


----------



## snmhanson (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. I'm looking forward to having the dedicated space to be able to work on multiple projects at one time (speakers, furniture, eventually turning pens, etc...). I looked at the link for the "retractable landing gear". Seems like it would work pretty well. I was hoping for a more polished solution, but maybe I can work with that to make it more aesthetically pleasing.

Thanks again,

Matt


----------



## Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

I found some more "polished" options for retractable casters at the woodcraft website, but your looking at $50 a pop.


----------



## NewAtWood (Mar 17, 2011)

I've read that these work well, but haven't used them myself. Saw them on sale recently for about $60...and Rockler seems to send out alot of "20% off 1 item" coupons, if you're on their mailing list.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=30842&rrt=1


----------



## snmhanson (May 23, 2011)

NewAtWood said:


> I've read that these work well, but haven't used them myself. Saw them on sale recently for about $60...and Rockler seems to send out alot of "20% off 1 item" coupons, if you're on their mailing list.
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=30842&rrt=1


Those look like they'll work great. I might keep an eye for if/when they go on sale and pick a set up. Thanks!

Matt


----------



## adrianmcmanus (Nov 9, 2011)

NewAtWood said:


> I've read that these work well, but haven't used them myself. Saw them on sale recently for about $60...and Rockler seems to send out alot of "20% off 1 item" coupons, if you're on their mailing list.
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=30842&rrt=1


I have those on my workbench and they work great.


----------



## snmhanson (May 23, 2011)

Workbench is pretty much finished. I might put some sort of finish on it to help protect it a bit and I might drill some 3/4" dogholes in it, but otherwise, I think I'm done. I used the Rockler retractable rollers and they work great. Incredibly easy to move once they are engaged. For the top I ended up with 3/4" AC plywood on the bottom, 3/4" mdf in the middle and a 1/4" birch ply up top. I edged it with poplar. Overall it turned out pretty nice for something so utilitarian. Thanks to all who offered their help and advice. Here are a few pics of the finished product.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

First off it looks great. How about a vise? You gotta have a vise. Also many here will say finish with polly. But I say use a softer wipe on varnish. Easy to apply and easy to clean up and refinish every 10 years or so. 

If you don't put some finish on it you will wish you had in no time.

Al B

Friends don't let friends use Craftsman.


----------

